# Angle head adjustments



## prjwebb (Aug 2, 2014)

I was running the angle box for the first time in a long time today and it was a bit of a wind up. It was coming out really heavy with big slops at the start and end of each run. Messy as hell. 
I'm thinking I need to adjust the heads to leave a thinner coat and thicken up the mud a little next time. 
On the plus it didn't take much effort to run the angles, just lots of work after removing excess, especially in 3 ways. 

What is the right adjustment for reducing mud flow? Less rock or more on the side blades? Or something else completely?
I tried my brand new Columbia 3.5" and my ancient 3" Premier that I rebladed. I set that up similar to the Columbia's factory setup so they were both doing the same thing really. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Did you use an anglehead when you taped? Overly runny mud will also make a mess.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Sounds like operator error. A tad thicker mud and move faster.


----------



## prjwebb (Aug 2, 2014)

Cheers guys. Yeah I think it was just too wet. Yep used an angle head for glazing.


----------

